# The rantings of an equine fanatic



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So I thought I might start one of these journal thingeys, more than anything so I can add the random candid photos I take on an almost daily basis. At least this way I won't clog up the picture forum too much! 

I have already done a brief introduction on each of my horses on this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/well-i-think-its-about-time-51993/ but I'm going to try and go in to a bit more detail here. So in order of when they became a part of the family here we go....

*How Clever, otherwise known as Rex.*
This big beautiful boy is my soul mate horse. The second I read his advertisement I felt in my gut that this was the horse for me. I went to see him and fell even more in love, he greeted me with his head sticking out the stall door ready to nuzzle as soon as I got in range. I must say here that it was my cousin who originally purchased him, after a 2 week trial in which he never put a foot wrong. On my 21st birthday last year I was taken out to his paddock where he stood with a big bow around his neck. He was my 21st birthday present. I didn't think I could cry happy tears the way I did that day!! Of course, like any other horse he has his moments. He's an absolute angel when ridden in a bridle and a snaffle. However, he's a spack if I ride him in a halter. The instant that bit is in his mouth, he knows its time to pay attention and I think he still gets a little confused when I ask him to pay attention in the halter. He's such a sook and therefore has cemented his place at the bottom of the herd.

*Midnight Son, otherwise known as Nippa*
I bought this beautiful little pony as a bit of a project. He's 5 and unbroken. I'm a bit uncertain of his past, he was absolutely terrified of people and if you put him in a big paddock it is virtually impossible to get anywhere near him. It took me a little over 3 months to actually catch him, he's now in a small yard to aid in being able to catch him for training and also for a little weight management (Read DIET). Hes still incredibly nervous around people and his recent injury certainly hasn't helped matters. He somehow managed to cut open the underside of his dock, a little too close to arteries and what not for comfort. And unfortunately the daily poking and prodding, jabbing with needles for antibiotics, etc etc is really pushing his limits. Poor little darling. I never thought he would win my heart the way he has. Once he has healed up I will be continuing with his training to take him to some local in-hand shows.

*Dark Knight, otherwise known as Trojan*
Trojan was bought for my boyfriend. This is another horse who's background I am very uncertain of. He was sold to me as an unbroken 5 year old. I traced his brand and found out that he is actually turning 8 this year. Oh well. He was also very untrusting when he arrived, however, he has come along in leaps and bounds since being with us. He would play hard to catch a lot when he first came, now he's usually the first horse up to the gate to say hello. He's still got his issues (don't even use the word whip in front of him!) but we are getting there one step at a time. He was also very aggressive towards the other horses, particularly at feed time. He's settled down now, after some stern words from me, although still comfortably sits in his boss chair!

*From The Ashes, otherwise known as Phoenix*
Oh, another one of those horses who has stolen my heart. I paid $100 for him as an unbroken 7 year old. I went to see him with a "we'll see" attitude. Seeing him in that paddock with 30 other horses, with only a strand of barbed wire stopping him from getting out on the road, was enough to convince me that he was coming home with me. Not too mention having feet like skis, loose shoes rattling around and all. He has the most adorable, curious personality and he does everything he possibly can to please me. Just last week he had his first rider. He took the whole thing like a champion, he was clearly nervous, constantly looking to me for reassurance, but with a "good boy" and a rub from me he'd take a few more steps. He honestly tries his heart out. Oh, and his registered name is actually Regent Shark (blergh), I renamed him From The Ashes.

*Significant Other, otherwise known as Hugo*
I've been working with this old fella for almost 12 months now, but he only became mine about 2 months ago. He belonged to my cousin originally, but she needed to downsize on numbers and I couldn't bear to see this guy go. When my cousin bought him, he had been used for hooning around ever since he came off the track, so all he really knew was RUNNING! He's become such a sweet horse in the time I've been working with him. He still has his moments, but he's definitely learned that walking is a fun thing to do too. He gave me a massive scare last friday, by coming down with a serious dose of colic. He's all better now though and gives me funny looks when I come trudging in to the paddock to check him, it honestly looks like a "MUM I'm FINE!" face.

*Kody's Boy, otherwise known as Kody*
This poor guy was left untended in a paddock for many months after losing his owner to some very unfortunate circumstances. He was a little underweight, ridiculously wormy & had feet I'm pretty sure I could have floated around the world on! The owner's of the property he was on eventually placed an ad trying to find a home for him as they realised they couldn't provide him with the care he needed. So I brought him home. He was quiet as a mouse at first, although as he has begun feeling better he has developed quite an attitude. He's still a sweetie, but he definitely gets a little strong under saddle now. 

*Sahara Fantasy, otherwise known as Fanta*
My mum's baby girl. I don't think I have ever met a more sensible baby. Of all the horses in the herd she's probably the quietest. My 10 year old cousin has ridden her at a walk & trot in a halter with absolutely no problems. She has the most striking looks, I'm definitely hoping that sometime in the future I will see her all done up for the show ring. For now though, she is my mum's pleasure hack. She's a real snob in the paddock, there's a possibility that this is because she is currently the only girl in a paddock full of boys! Of course, that also puts her quite low in the pecking order, in fact the only one below her is my beautiful Rexy.

*Romance*
There's not a lot I can say about this girl yet. She's coming home in a few weeks, when I have finished paying her off. She is in foal to a beautiful clydesdale stallion for a Nov 2010 foal. She has been a broodie for several years now, having had 2 foals to the same stallion she's in foal to now. Both of which have very much taken after daddy, being big solid things, with lots of white. They've normally reached somewhere between 16 & 17 hands. 

So after that ridiculously long essay I shall add some pictures.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oooh I love the cammo blanket lol. Cant wait to read more long essays hehe


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

What a week.

I had so many plans for working with my horsies this week, none of which have come to fruition. Between Hugo's colic and now Nippa's tail (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/please-send-your-positive-thoughts-my-52795/). . . I am absolutely beat. My poor Nippa is hanging out in his yard with a stump for a tail. I can't shake the feeling that I failed him, although he is completely unphased by the whole business. And then of course I feel terribly guilty because all the others haven't been getting much attention. I do go up and check them all out and talk to them every day, but it's been over a week since any of them actually got to come out of their paddock (except Hugo of course who spent 4 days out of his paddock while he scared me to death with his colic). 

Am in the process of fencing another escape proof yard for the little pony as the one he's in now has turned in to a slush puddle since the rain, and I can't stand to see him in it. Hmmm, what else has happened. Oh, Kody has recently discovered it is much more fun for him if he lets me catch and rug him when it gets cold, otherwise he ends up being the only one without a rug. Guess who was very apologetic the next morning and let me throw his rug on without a hassle. Silly old man. 

Farrier coming on wednesday. Rex, Hugo, Phoenix, Trojan & Kody are all getting done. Fanta & Nippa got done last week. And everybody's due for worming. It's ok though my bank account is used to not having anything in it.

So maybe a few pictures now.

_Nippa, sedated while the vet cleaned & disinfected his stump_









_Nippa & his yard buddy Boss, a little mutual grooming_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks LoveStory
As you can see Fanta managed to rip it pretty quickly! haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah my mare Arrow ripped hers last year. It was a real pretty pink and black one . I dont think you failed your pony, I mean, after all, your taking care of him and all, there are some people in this world that would just leave his tail. He's going to be great again in no time!!

I love it when the ponies at my barn mutual groom, its too cute. My mare Traces HATES it if Bishop tries, she freaks out and kicks at him lol. Boy issues. But I am loving your pony, he really is sweet looking


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks again.
I think the funniest thing about watching these 2 give each other scratches is that Nippa is 10 hands and Boss is only 8 hands so he has to reach up to scratch Nippa on the withers haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww how cute! Thats the same with the two lil ponys at my barn:

The bay is Pony Girl and the chestnut is Shorty lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

too cute haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its always funny watching them... Any way, I was reading through your original post again, and what you said about Romance... could you find out the Sire's name? I have a friend over there who wants to breed her mare to a clydesdale.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

His name is Majestikkk First Victory. He's located in Kojonup, W.A.
Hang on I'll find the photos of him


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow... He's.... um... er.... uh... the words "stunning", "gorgeous" or "beautiful" dont do him justice!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

tell me about it! I'm tempted to thieve him when I go pick up my mare!! haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Do it do it do it!!! I'll fly over and help, and we'll leave a note: "If you ever want to see him again, legally give him to us and you can come visit him once a year" LOL


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

hahaha i'm sure the poor girls stud wouldn't suffer at all if we took her main man!! We'd have to make sure we added a "no loopholes" part to the note, just to be safe haha.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree lol! Is he their main man? Dont they have any other pwettyfull boys lol?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I know she's got a QH as well, but I haven't seen him yet. We'll just let her know that any one who is expecting a Clydie stallion is gunna have to have the QH now


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah! Just streeeeeatch him, paint him, and say "Here's my main boy" LOL


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

bahaha!! Oh no, that image is gunna stay with me forever. 
And then to top it all off, if she disagrees to our terms and we have to take him by force, when she finds him and asks if thats her clydesdale stallion we can say "oh no we just stretched and painted our QH stallion to look like your clydesdale....."


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

"Yeah, he was actually a gelding, but we restuded him lol. Aint he gawjus? You can breed with him if you like, but only to 19 hh pink mares that jump clouds"


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

bahahaha and unicorns, we have to accept unicorns!

Gosh how did this start???? haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol! I think with me saying how pretty he was, then you said you wanted to steal him, then... um... Yeah!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

haha, after this I think its becoming glaringly obvious how much sleep I am lacking at the moment!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Me too! And the insane thing is, I have school tomorrow!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok wait... that ^^^^ made NO sense!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, well if its any help, I have to do fencing.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*gasp* I LOVE FENCING!! Im starting next week!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

now hang on, are we talking the fencing as in making paddocks or as in pointy sword things and funny outfits?

because I personally have never known anybody to enjoy making paddocks!! haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL! Well I LOVE the *swish swish* sword one! And crazy enough I like the pasture one too. I had to help my friend fix her fence cause her gelding tried ti jump it, breaking the pole in half and almost impaling himself lol. Did I mention he cant jump?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

bahaha *swish swish*

well you may just be the exception to the rule then! What a dork! I assume he was okay of course? Yes I'm hoping your friend wasn't planning on doing any competitive jumping with that boy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's fine, just a LITTLE cut. He's a 7 year old OTTB. He cant even canter a circle yet so yeah I'm also hoping she isnt planning on jumping him any time soon.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So I figured since this is my horsie journal I may as well include some photos showing their current condition, just as an extra way to keep an eye on them. Probably throw in a couple of extra cute ones too :lol:

*Rexy, I think more than anything he needs some muscle*









*Phoenix, looking pretty good I think*









*Fanta, not too bad, although she got beaten up a bit when she first when in the paddock and you can see where she's healing*









*Hugo, poor boy, he's a bit thin thanks to his colic last week*









*Trojan, looks pretty smashing, although this photo doesn't show it that well, shows his delightful ewe neck though haha*









*Kody, not too shabby now, 3 months after I brought him home, although he has a ridiculously long back*









oh, Phoenix, Kody & Trojan's tails are as short as they are because they all came to me with impossibly knotty tails. Kody's was actually like a cricket bat.

Ok, some cute photos perhaps

*Nom nom nom*









*delicious hay*









*just adding a little hay to her forelock*









*where did your nose go!!*









*beautiful old man*









*Hugo*









*it's so good to see him back to himself*









*TJ coming to say hello*


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh they are lovely!! They all look really good


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

hehe why thank you.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Now MY horses... Lol well. *cough cough* We had a dry summer, so they are abit thin lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

ugh tell me about it, my guys were a little ribby this summer too, its taken me time and a lot of money to get them to were they are now!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah Im giving them some good feed, and soon they'l be the fat butterballs they once were heehee


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Had the farrier our today. So proud of my little angels, they were so good. Next up, worming! Wooooo bye bye money!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

The horse with the cammo blanket loks like it was stabled next to my horse - my boy destroys neighbouring horses' blankets. I just replaced one the other day! Very cute horses. Hope your other guy, with the upset tummy, is doing great!?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, I think Fanta's problem is that she went from a paddock where she was the alpha mare (a gelding above her was all), too the paddock she's in now where the only horse below her is my Rexy. She still hasn't quite adjusted and occasionally gets on one of the boys bad side! 

Hugo is doing great now. Of course I am now paranoid everytime one of my horses lays down or rolls, especially him haha.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's such great news about Hugo!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Possibly taking Phoenix in a halter show this weekend, depending on whether they will accept our late entry (woops :shock. So I brought him out today to give him a bit of a once over. Thought I would share some photos of my beautiful boy.





































And my favourite picture










And for a little added adorable-ness, Nippa and his draft horse bum


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So me & Phoenix didn't end up competing on the weekend, because the show was actually postponed. Did get to go and watch some showjumping though! Got some pretty cool photos though!




























*WOOPS refusal*










*fell in love with this horse! beautiful 18hh clydesdale gelding*




























*And my dwarfed draft pony Nippa*


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I swear I need a spotter to keep me motivated at the moment. Maybe this journal thread thingymabob can be my spotter :lol: *hint hint* haha. Implemented my new routine today, of working at least 1 of my herd a day, whether I'm working or not. So Hugo was first off the block. I figured since he has started putting on weight again after his big colic scare (thanks for the heart attack baby) it was time to start working on the muscle too. So we did some ground work to get him started. Walk circles, trot circles, canter circles, trot poles. As well as tuning up of his yields. He was a reasonably good boy, had his moments, but having been out of work for quite some time I was pretty happy with him. Anyway, photos you ask? Of course!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

pffft some spotters you guys are! :lol::lol:

It's ok though, I motivated myself and brought my Rexy up for some ground work, he's also lacking a top line.

He was a beautifully well behaved boy, until I asked for a canter circle, then I was met with some running backwards, tiny little rears and much bigger bucks. Then he realised it was much easier for him if he just cantered, as mummy doesn't get angry when he does as he's told. Of course he's also become quite the lazy bones and needed some serious urging to get him in to the canter. And trot poles? "Sheeesh mum now you want me to pick up my feet!? You're torturing me I swear!"

Haha, lucky I love my doofus so much


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So, Nippa decided today that it was a fantastic time to get out of his pen. No big deal with any other pony, but with Mr hard to catch it was a tad stressful. All is good now though. Although because of having to catch him & fix his fence I didn't get to work anybody today. 

Did buy a poop rake though! Finally! Now I can clean out his yard properly. I also put a deposit down on a cheap saddle. It has a "quick switch" gullet system, so hopefully I will be able to use it on more than 1 horse! Even if I can't though, with 8 horses and only 1 saddle to my name, a new one certainly won't go astray!

And for the exciting news?

ROMANCE IS COMING HOME NEXT WEEKEND! WOOT WOOT! Can't wait to bring my preggo princess home!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Trojan's turn today. He gave himself more of a work out than I gave him! I let him off the lead to let him have a roll and he spent the next 15 minutes hooning around the arena, throwing in some HUGE bucks from time to time. After getting his sillies out though, I put him back on the line and asked for some trot circles, stand and wait, back up and also spent some time with me standing on the mounting block to get him used to me being taller than him, in preparation for eventually getting someone on him for the first time. Anywho, photos of TJ's hoon session.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*and rolling TJ, coz nothing suits pitch black like yellow sand!*


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't work anybody today 
took some pretty photos though! haha

*This is RowdyLover's Rowdy*

























*And my boy Nippa*


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey... Rowdy... aww he's purty. Come on girl it's been three days already, I see you every day but these lovely folks don't. Watcha been doin'?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Bahaha, sheesh I'm getting there!

Yes I have been a little (a lot) slack the last couple of days. In the process of putting up a stable for my preggo princess, who will be home by dinner time on saturday! Stoked!!

Today I took Kody up for a bit of a work out. He was beautifully well behaved. Couldn't have asked him to be better. My 10 year old cousin, Tareya, has been struggling to find a horse she's comfortable riding lately. She decided to jump up on Kody bareback & she fell in love a little. She spent a few minutes on the line & the asked if she could take the reins and go for a wander around the roundyard. He was so good for her, light as feather in his stops, turns & forwards. So the plan is for her to jump on him for a few minutes each time he comes up for a workout.

Without further ado, photos....


























*Bahaha little head*









*Pretty boy*

























*and Tareya's ride*

















*I wish this one had worked out better!!*









*Kody decided he wanted to say hi to mummy!*


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful smile on that little girl in the last pic but shocking riding attire! haha You can tell she is nervous, hunched over like that. Hopefully she will gain a little bit of courage riding him more often if you are amenable.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha thats the plan.

Yeah can't half tell it was a spur of the moment ride, sheeeeesh haha.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing as at the moment I will take any opportunity to show her off, I figured I would update this with the news that Romance is home too! She's a stunning little mare, such a character!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

ooops, so I've had some time off. Sorry horseys! And boy did I pay for it today. Phoenix was a dork the whole time I was working him and Mum's girl Fanta decided rather than circling without hassle it was more fun to swing her bum in and double barrel before trotting off. She learnt that was unacceptable in a hurry! 

Phoenix was doing the stupidest little, prance/trot/pace/pretend to be a gaited horse thing I have ever seen. I really wish I had a video of it, it was truly bizarre.

Anyway, todays photos


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Took some photos at work today of RowdyLover's Rowdy being a doofus head. After our photo shoot he got a lesson in respecting my space and doing as he is told. Also worked another horse, Jaffa, although didn't get any photos of him. His lesson was in picking up his feet. Lots of trot poles!

Roll photos are always funny





























And this is what happens when the girls are in season, haha


----------

